# Aspiration - Help!



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Have a buckling that must have aspirated some feed. He was fine when I went into the pen to feed them (3) their grain. Ran right up to the feeder. I went back to feed them their alfalfa pellets and he was spewing froth.

What can I do for him? I tried the heimlich (not sure how that would work on a goat, but I tried) and he spewed more froth.

What to do?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I don't know anything to do other tan wait it out. Watch out or pneumonia.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't had it personally happen, so this is based off theory. If he truly got it all the way into his lungs, you are going to have to treat for quite awhile with broad spectrum atibiotics, possibly some anti-inflammatory meds of some sort also. 

What does his breathing sound like? Is he gasping, wheezing, gurgling, etc?


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Had this happen a few times and they have all been fine.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, all. I didn't think there was much I could do, but thought I'd ask. He is destined for the freezer anyway, so I won't go the antibiotic route. It's still dark here and he's in an outdoor pen. I'll let y'all know if he made it.

I've never seen anything like that though. So quick with gobs and gobs of froth.


----------



## Nuttynanny (May 22, 2013)

I had a that happen twice; I fill a 30 cc syringe with cooking oil, administer small amount into the mouth. Most of the time only using 3-10 cc of the oil. This breaks down the frothy spume and allows the kid to start swallowing without making anymore froth. After taking the grain away, I leave them to rest. I check lung sound for the next couple days am/pm. If I hear anything in the lungs I start ATB.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nuttynanny said:


> I had a that happen twice; I fill a 30 cc syringe with cooking oil, administer small amount into the mouth. Most of the time only using 3-10 cc of the oil. This breaks down the frothy spume and allows the kid to start swallowing without making anymore froth. After taking the grain away, I leave them to rest. I check lung sound for the next couple days am/pm. If I hear anything in the lungs I start ATB.


But the froth is coming from the lungs and not the rumen, right? So killing rumen flora with oil for no reason wouldn't help, would it?

Anyway, he is fine.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yikes! Once I had the herd grazing a field following me. Suddenly a buckling jumped up and started foaming at the mouth and backing up and coughing and just acting like he was dying. Just kept foaming and chewing and stuff. I grabbed him up and headed towards the house which was probably a third of a mile or so. Got about halfway home and he was doing better and soon he was ok and off he went. I thought maybe he bit a stinging insect?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

We all do it now and then - get something going down the wrong tube. Usually from eating too fast, or talking with your mouth full or laughing. It is impossible to breathe and swallow at the same time. I assume it is the same for goats. When something gets in the airway, it irritates and causes mucous to form. Technically you only do heimlich if the person can't breathe cause an object is blocking the airway. Otherwise you just have to let them work it out. Never stick your finger in and swipe if someone can still breathe cause you can push it into the airway. Better to get them in a position where gravity can help. Which is actually easier for a goat, they can just lower their heads and cough, whereas we are up right so gravity aids in choking us.


----------

